# Adding M&P embellishments



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I want to add some detailed embellishments to the tops of some special soaps. After some research I think M&P is the way to make the embellishments. I have zero experience with that but can't wait to try it. Anyway......I'm wondering how well it will stick to my CP soap....if I push it down into the fresh soap well enough will it stick? I want it to show on the top so not buried all the way. Also wondering about cutting it. I'm assuming my wire cutter is out. I know it can be done and I'll have some experimenting to do. Just looking for words of wisdom/experience.


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

To cut you might need the gullotine cutter like Vicki posted a picture about. I haven't tried m&p yet. Have seen some reall pretty ones too (google it) and the cakes vicki makes.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I started with M&P as my embeds and flowers etc. It's a mess, they sweat in our humidity. So the whole time you are trying to cure your soap, the M&P sweats on all the cut sides, out of shape, it also bleeds micas and clays that do not bleed in CP soaps. There are tons of beautiful melt and pour and CP soaps combined, it just didn't work out for me. They also fade and do not hold their color like CP soap embeds do. Anything you can do with M&P you can do with CP soap, except perhaps intricate pours into individual molds that are super detailed like flowers unless you use SL.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

That's exactly what I was wanting to add...flowers. I've seen it done and it's beautiful. I'm going to play around and see what happens. Definitely not something I want to do large scale but now that I've seen it I can't quit thinking about trying it. LOL Maybe I should wait until after the holidays when things slow down.....and the humidity levels go down.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Kathy what flower molds are you thinking of using, or are you going to do the melt and pour sort of like fondant and form them via petals. Don't think you can't do this with just your CP soap recipe or pipe your own roses using a utube video.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I've been looking at silicone molds on ebay.....looks like they come from china. I want them small enough that I can put them on the top of my log and not have to cut through them. Some are very detailed and I'm wondering how the heck you can get anything out of the mold in one piece. This is what got me thinking about it.....but like I said, I don't want to have to cut through mine:

(I added a space after the https 

https: //www.etsy.com/listing/155459030/blood-orange-fragrance-handmade-by-cold?ref=related-2

Look at her soap cupcakes too. She packages them beautifully but shoot.....by the time she pays for that box and flower, ribbon, & tule and her etsy fees & paypal fees she's getting what I get for a regular ol' bar of soap! LOL

Oh, and I think I could do some simple drop flowers with CP soap and I just might be happy enough with that. My supplies came today so I'll be playing with it next week.


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

I have been looking at molds from sites that look like chine. How safe is it to order from is what I wonder. How do you know they are legit?


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Check their feedback. I've ordered several things before (but nothing high priced) and though sometimes it takes a looooong time to get here it's always been legit and as advertised.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I've gotten some silicone molds from China, like for individual berries, things like that. It hasn't been a problem. (Some even came through Amazon). I've done some homemade MP things to put into the tops of cupcakes and I haven't had too big of a problem with sweating, but it's just been like a berry or heart or something stuck just barely into the frosting, rather than all the way down into the soap. Yeah, those cupcakes she has are fancy...I have boxes like that and I add a stick-on curling ribbon on the top but that is it, not all that other stuff, and I charge more than what she's asking.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Stacey.....can you tell me where you purchase the boxes from? I do one show each year that is all etsy sellers and something like that might go over. Although it was my best show ever last year selling just my normal stuff....not sure if I will attempt anything special. But I thought it would be fun. It's in an upscale hotel and there are cocktails and 'swag' bags to the first 100 people that makes people start lining up at least an hour before the doors open.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I think that I got them through Papermart.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Read the descriptions, suspension soap, and the list of ingredients it is melt and pour embeds. How else is it made fresh for your order so give her 1 week? The bases of the cupcakes are likely CP soap, her stuff is a rip off of Omni Rivera's products and packaging. And think about the packaging, a large cupcake that will fit into a regular cupcake bakery package like that is going to weigh 5 or 6 ounces, and she is selling them for $6.95 an $7.00 for more work than a 6 ounce bar of soap.

Let me see if I can get this photo to load, look at the far right the two cupcakes the pink one at the top and the chocolate one at the bottom both have flower molds I purchased from China, it is an intricate as I can pull out of the molds without breaking...why I learned to pipe, so I could do tiny rosebuds. I also don't see how on a loaf cake you won't be able to cut your loaf without cutting some of the roses.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Vicki.....so the pink and chocolate roses are CP soap? I didn't think it could come out without getting messed up. Did you need to leave it sit in the mold longer than usual? Those are really nice!

I have never heard of Omni Rivera but yeah....for what she's charging def. not worth the extra expense or time to make.

For the logs.....I will lay a template over the mold before placing the flowers on so I know they won't be where the cut lines are. In theory that *should* work. LOL

I made edible cupcakes last night and dusted off my pastry bag and tips. I haven't used them in years....since dd learned she's been doing all our birthday cakes and whatever special desserts we've needed. I used an extra large tip and the cupcakes looked perfect. If I can transfer that to soap the hardest part I see is waiting/knowing when the soap batter is at the right stage to pipe. What do you do with the extra 'icing'? I figured just make 'dollups' that can be bagged up together or thow in my soap scraps bag. I've got a couple customers wanting to buy my scraps by the pound. LOL


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Most of the silicone molds have slits in them, so although you are pouring into a small mold hole, once the soap has set, you take off the rubberband and the mold sort of opens up around the flower, so it isn't as difficult to get out as you think. When I did the penis soaps out of silicone molds, trying to get them out of a tube mold, it would pull them apart, so now I have two part molds. It's trial and error. I simply can't use melt and pour as embeds or garnish, they sweat, no matter what I have tried, no tricks work. Check out Omni on youtube......but hands down cupcake sights on etsy have been my best copy tool and utube for relearning wilton cake iceing tricks.


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

Oh boy, I was going to google "penis soap" but thought the better of it, and did a forum search instead. Pretty funny! My husband brought me home an ice tray from Amsterdam to make penis shaped ice cubes. I'll have to make him some soap. His family would get a kick out of it. My family would die of shame, lol.


----------

